# Transfer Express vs F&M Expressions Plastisol Screen Printed Transfer Video + Special message to Plastisol Transfer companies.



## Vitality (Oct 5, 2014)

Sup my people? Tony Vitals here again.

Happy New Year and nuff nuff success to all of ya. 

Back with another video, This time with a head to head video comparison between screen printed transfers. I pitted Stahl's aka Transfer Express "Goof Proof" against F&M Expressions, famous for their $0.15/0.20 cent transfer offers, with a first time ever side by side comparison. If you were wondering about these products, hopefully this video helps you use your own eyes to make an informed judgement for yourself. 

I also drop a little opinion piece at the end.

Peace, and Enjoy. 

Tony Vitals


----------



## doutlet (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice to see them side by side. It would be nice to see a video with a side by side comparison of all the transfer companies.


----------



## Vitality (Oct 5, 2014)

doutlet said:


> Nice to see them side by side. It would be nice to see a video with a side by side comparison of all the transfer companies.


I was pondering doing that this year, Same 2-color design by all the popular companies.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Just as important is the method of placing the order, personal customer service assistance if needed, and the ability to follow the process on your computer or other device. That's tough to video.


----------



## doutlet (Aug 18, 2011)

proworlded said:


> Just as important is the method of placing the order, personal customer service assistance if needed, and the ability to follow the process on your computer or other device. That's tough to video.


I agree customer service, ease of ordering and delivery are also very important. But, if the quality of the transfer is lacking there is no reason to look in to it any further.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Agreed. But you really do not find that out until a design is actually put into use.


----------



## Dakar19 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks man! Just what I needed to see! Plus I like that track playing in the background! Big help bruh!


----------

